
Hacker Leaks Cellebrite's iOS Bypassing Tools - curiousgal
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/02/03/hacker-leaks-ios-bypassing-tools/
======
CaliforniaKarl
It's kindof sad: By the time your code gets cleaned up to the point where it's
not full of bugs, it's time to trash it and start something new.

